# 2013 S-Works Roubaix with SRAM Red Hydraulic Disc Brakes!



## RunningW (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

*Update on Roubaix SL4 with SRAM Red Discs*

Gallery: Spotted: Specialized Hydraulic Disc Roubaix Prototype - BikeRadar


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

More importantly, count the cogs from the bottom. 11


----------

